# Big Opera Disappointment At Youtube



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The other day I watched a fine performance of Jenufa on you tube from the Teatro Colon in Buenos Aires with Ashley Putnam, Eva Randova, and Wieslaw Ochmann which dates from 1978 .
But lo and behold, just minutes from the end, the website apparently cut off the performance and switched in an instant to where you could click to see a performance of Mefistofele from Italy . I watched it again th enext day to see if this was a fluke, but the very same thing happened . Aargh !!!!!! 
Has anybody here had a similar experience watching opera on youtube ? What the heck happened ?


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

So the video ends before the whole duration of the video had elapsed? I've never experienced this.
Check the URL, maybe it will help if it does not contain the "&playlist=asdfioj23krncj bla bla bla". Just delete and load the page.


----------

